# Issue with openldap



## rasperin (Feb 14, 2010)

Hey guys, is there a missing component to the openldap package? I did a fresh install, updated the slapd.conf (just set the company, nothing special) ran `/usr/local/libexec/slapd`

and I got: 
	
	



```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/libexec/slapd: Undefined symbol: "ldap_pvt_sasl_mutex_new"
```

Any ideas on what I might add-where/make install that could help clear this up?

Thanks!


----------



## rasperin (Feb 18, 2010)

I hate to bump but I thought I would mention that the binaries from pkg_add made this work.

Thanks


----------

